# propranolol/atenolol



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I take propranolol for shaking and tremor - and it works great ( when i do presentations or talk in groups etc etc). I also have asthma though and i think it has made my asthma much worse. I have heard atenolol works as well as propranolol but doesn't work on the lung receptors which means it doesn't affect asthma - BUT my own GP told me that atenolol does not work for anxiety and that on'y propranolol works for it. I am desperate because without propranolol i can't finish my uni course but with it i am having trouble breathing. Has anyone tried atenolol and does it work for shakes and tremors??


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You need unselective beta blockers like propranolol for anxiety, selective ones like Atenolol/Metoprolol won't work very good.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I've read elsewhere that they do work. I've read that propranolol has shwon some promise for GAD etc - but that for shaking etc, the other betablockers would work also. I'm really hoping that they might because i can't think of any other med that i could take for it.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't really know, you have to try I guess. Here is some info about beta blockers and asthma: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/418021_2


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it is worth a try. It will keep your heart rate normal even though it won't directly help with shakes and tremors.
Btw, propranolol is contraindicated if you have asthma because it basically does the opposite of what inhalers do ..


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I know  which is why i am desperate to find something else that will help but not affect my lungs.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't get enough benefit from atenolol to justify the constant checkups and the impossibility of working out (heart rate stays pretty constant). 

I'll write down propranolol in my notebook though, just in case I ever want to give the beta-blockers another go round.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Have you considered non beta blocker anti anxiety medications? In my experience, they help with physical symptoms of anxiety even better than beta blockers. Their side effects are worse than betablockers though.
EDIT: I am 99.999% certain that SSRIs and benzos are ok to take if you have asthma.



bezoomny said:


> I didn't get enough benefit from atenolol to justify the constant checkups and the impossibility of working out (heart rate stays pretty constant).
> 
> I'll write down propranolol in my notebook though, just in case I ever want to give the beta-blockers another go round.


Propranolol's half life is 4-5 hours which is shorter than the 6-7 hours of atenolol. I suppose if you wait long enough for the med. to become inactive, you won't have any problems with exercise.
Besides, betablockers can be used as needed. You don't have to take them everyday like SSRIs which I think is a good thing.


----------

